# Great IRL.. not so great in pics... anyone else?



## GoldenGirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if it's my camera or the lighting in my house or what, but I have a hard time sticking with a foundation.

It will look great on my skin and match my neck and face perfectly in real life, even out in natural light, but when I take pics, say when I have done my full face and just want some pics for documentation, most of the time I end up looking like I have a mask on.  The pics make me want to pick a darker shade, but the next shade down is usually too dark.  Which means I'm picking the right shade, but the pics kinda throw me.  And most of the time I am not using anything heavy at all, maybe Select Tint of MUFE F&B.  Has this happened to anyone else?  What's making my face look mask like in pics? Should I trust them or just go with my eyes and how my face looks in natural light?  I don't want to go out of the house looking a hot mess!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2008)

Probably the SPF in the makeup? There's something in a lot of cosmetics that'll give that cast. A makeup artist can explain it better though.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

^That or maybe try taking pix with the 'macro' setting on...I used to load on bronzer because my face was so white in pics that everything was sorta blending in....lol. It def. could be the flash on your camera and most certainly the lights in your house! (this is the case for most people!)..Or like Shimmer said the spf in your makeup could have a white cast which is only refelcted in pics...


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 28, 2008)

i was having that problem too. if your camera has a setting for close up or self portraits try that because it is set for the pic to be taken up close and it disables the flash so the only lighting you'll get in the pic will be whatever light is behind you. 

HTH!


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the very same problem. I just go by what DH says...I ask him, can you see a line, does this look natural? He'll be truthful enough. But yes...I hate how pictures make me look too white or too red. Anyone ever have that too red problem?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks ladies...  I'll try changing the camera settings and see if that helps. I know Select Tint has SPF, but I'm pretty sure F&B doesn't. Unfortunately since I'm the only one in the house there's no one else to ask if I look okay..    But  I'll try your suggestions.  Thanks again!


----------



## milamonster (Sep 29, 2008)

either the spf sometimes the flash just does that .


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 1, 2008)

Diffusing the flash with a tissue can help with the overexposure as well.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooooh!!!  I will have to try that!  Thanks!


----------

